# Potato bugs/pill bugs/rollie pollies/woodlice/whatever



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone know where I can order some of these online? Sure we have them around here, but I want to get ones I'm sure aren't contaminated with pesticides and other unhealthy things. The scientific genus name is Porcellio.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.flyculture.com is supposed to add them to the selection, but they do not have them yet. 
Ed


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

carolina biological or berkshire


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

has anyone had any success using these for a extra food source? If so was there a particular species or kind that you where using?


----------

